# Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren



## Anglerboard-Team (12. Februar 2007)

Es gab und gibt ja immer wieder Leute, die meinen, nach einer Sperrung oder Löschung im Anglerboard sich einfach wieder mit einem neuen Namen anmelden zu können, um ihr jeweiliges Spielchen weiter treiben zu können.

Diese sollten sich die folgende Meldung bei Heise gut durchlesen, nach der das Landgericht München festgestellt hat, dass ein Forenbetreiber das sogenannte "virtuelle Hausrecht" besitzt und auch rechtlich durchsetzen kann:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85163


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Schönes urteil!
So sollte es auch sein!


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Na also, geht doch !!!! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Freut mich auch, dürfte dem Team das Leben etwas leichter machen........


----------



## käptn iglo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

wieso? gibts hier im board so hartnäckige querulanten?


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Ich kann das auch nur begrüssen,prima.

@ onkel iglo

Doch,die gab:q  es.ohne Ende.#q Leider
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## arno (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



käptn iglo schrieb:


> wieso? gibts hier im board so hartnäckige querulanten?



Leider!Solche wirds auch immer wieder geben!
Und gegeben hats ja auch schon welche!


----------



## congermichi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

ne vernünftige sache.


----------



## Ralf ems (14. Februar 2007)

*umaguma ~*

*"big brother"*........ aus den unendlichen weiten des netzes :q 

*http://www.danasoft.com/sig-ger.jpg*


*beste grüsse *
*R.e.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



> wieso? gibts hier im board so hartnäckige querulanten?


Ja, aber Gott sei Dank im Verhältnis zur Mitgliederzahl nur sehr begrenzt.

Das reicht vom ganz "normalen" Forentroll bis hin zum Schleichwerber, der meint, weil seine Produkte/Dienstleistungen so toll sind ist es keine Werbung, wenn er drüber schreibt, sondern "Information".

Oder auch Leute die meinen, einen zweiten oder mehrere Accounts zu "brauchen", um in "heissen Diskussionen" unerkannt sticheln oder provozieren zu können.

Aber solch geistig Arme verraten sich früher oder später immer wieder )))


----------



## bacalo (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Interessant und Richtungsweisend!

Also, missachtet nicht das Gastrecht!


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## txmxk18 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Nur so und nicht anders!#6


----------



## ALUFISH (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Interessante Sache. Jedoch: Wie soll ein Forenbetreiber den Störenfried bei Neuanmeldung identifizieren, nachdem der Rechner von allen Onlinespuren befreit wurde. Welche Möglichkeiten gibts denn da?


----------



## Lachsy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



ALUFISH schrieb:


> Interessante Sache. Jedoch: Wie soll ein Forenbetreiber den Störenfried bei Neuanmeldung identifizieren, nachdem der Rechner von allen Onlinespuren befreit wurde. Welche Möglichkeiten gibts denn da?



Könnte es sein das du internet noch nicht lange machst?
Schon mal was von einer IP gehört. Diese wird beim provider über länge zeit gespeichert. auch wird gespeichert welche webseiten du besuchst.

Da kannste deine onlinespuren vernichten wie du willst auf dem rechner, ist vieleicht nur was um der Familie zu verschleiern wo man überall war 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ALUFISH (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

IPs werden dynamisch vergeben, d.h Du bekommst immer eine andere.

Über eine IP ist kein Rückschluss auf deine Identität möglich.

Du musst schon die Staatsanwaltschaft bemühen um personenbezogene Daten über eine IP zu erhalten. Dem zu Folge muss eine Strafanzeige gestellt werden um deinen Provider zur Rausgabe deiner Identität zu bewegen.

Diese Möglichkeit hat ein Forenbetreiber in der Regel nicht immer.



Ach so....so schlau wie sich das alles anhört bin ich nicht....
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



> Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Möglichkeiten...


Eben
)))))))))))))


----------



## 0o-Armine-o0 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Am besten müssten solche Leute in Knast hehe nein so hart darf man nun auch nicht sein aber ne Geldstrafe oder so wäre doch bestimmt gerecht.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Natureus (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



0o-Armine-o0 schrieb:


> Am besten müssten solche Leute in Knast hehe nein so hart darf man nun auch nicht sein aber ne Geldstrafe oder so wäre doch bestimmt gerecht.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



Alleine die Verfahrenskosten bei einem Rechtsstreit dürften schon einiges her geben :m

Ich denke, dass macht man nur einmal, hehe. Beim nächsten mal wird man es sich sicher gut überlegen.

Was die IP's anbelangt, so ist es ohne weiteres möglich selbst mit ner gebannten statischen IP mehrere Accounts zu eröffnen............

Grüße Natureus


----------



## Reisender (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



Natureus schrieb:


> Was die IP's anbelangt, so ist es ohne weiteres möglich selbst mit ner gebannten statischen IP mehrere Accounts zu eröffnen............
> 
> Grüße Natureus


 

Versuche das mal...........#h#h


----------



## Natureus (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Moin Reisender!

Habe dir mal lieber ne PN geschrieben. Nicht, dass hier noch jemand auf dumme Gedanke kommt, hehe!

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

0o-Armine-o0 alias BeSt_anGleR oder Mr.Carphunter kanns jedenfalls nicht.......


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



0o-Armine-o0 schrieb:


> Am besten müssten solche Leute in Knast hehe nein so hart darf man nun auch nicht sein aber ne Geldstrafe oder so wäre doch bestimmt gerecht.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 0o-Armine-o0 alias BeSt_anGleR oder Mr.Carphunter kanns jedenfalls nicht.......




thomas seine strafe hat er sich siehe zitat selber ausgesucht :vik:


----------



## Natureus (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 0o-Armine-o0 alias BeSt_anGleR oder Mr.Carphunter kanns jedenfalls nicht.......



Ich hatte auch schon Verdacht geschöpft #q. Seine Schreibweise ist einfach einzigartig bescheiden, hehe.

@ 0o-Armine-o0 alias BeSt_anGleR oder Mr.Carphunter 

Du solltest dir dein weiteres Vorgehen ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Das Internet ist kein Spielplatz und ich schätze, dass dein Papi über Post gar nicht so erfreut wäre #6

Also suchst dir am besten ne andere Spielwiese oder geh ne Runde schwarzangeln. Irgendwann kommt der Tag, an dem du erwischt wirst und dann wirst merken, dass das Leben kein Ponyhof ist 

In dem Sinne wünsche ich dir anstelle von dem üblichen Petri mal lieber ne Portion Vernunft

Natureus


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



Natureus schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommt der Tag, an dem du erwischt wirst und dann wirst merken, dass das Leben kein Ponyhof ist



|sagnix|good:

Andererseits wäre es bald mal angebracht Papi ein wenig Post zu schicken


----------



## Natureus (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

@Benni

Hehe, war Zufall! Wer ist eigentlich der Urheber dieser Redensart?

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



Natureus schrieb:


> @Benni
> 
> Hehe, war Zufall! Wer ist eigentlich der Urheber dieser Redensart?
> 
> Gruß Natureus



naja Offtopic

zitat von http://www.gehmirnichaufdensack.de/index.php?mode=single&pid=4722&showComments=Sahnebaiser

"Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof" - der Erfinder des Satzes ist O-lee... Bassist der Schröders


----------



## Natureus (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

@ lachsy

Sorry for offtopic 

Danke dir 

Gruß Natureus


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



> Du solltest dir dein weiteres Vorgehen ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Das Internet ist kein Spielplatz und ich schätze, dass dein Papi über Post gar nicht so erfreut wäre



Ich schätze seinem Papa dürfte das ziemlich egal sein, der hat ihn ja so erzogen...


----------



## thorsten73 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*

Aber hartnäckig ist er...... das muß man ihm lassen |uhoh:


----------



## Inserve09 (9. Dezember 2009)

mama ich bekomme jetzt angst    das mit der sig kapiere ich nicht,verstösst meins gegen die regeln??


----------



## flori66 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil stärkt Foren*



Inserve09 schrieb:


> mama ich bekomme jetzt angst    das mit der sig kapiere ich nicht,verstösst meins gegen die regeln??



;+;+;+


----------

